# Scopes on shotguns coming loose...***SUGGESTIONS PLEASE***



## gobble157 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, I recently ran into another problem with my shotgun. First off, let me give you the scenerio. I'm an avid turkey hunter and have to use a scope because of my vision. I've tried using a bead, but have issues staying focused. Since I started using a scope I basically have killed every turkey I have had in my scope. 

Last year I had a weaver style base attached to the top part of my gun which was drilled and tapped by Browning before I purchased the gun. Well once I mounted the base to the shotgun I put on my scope rings and then attached the scope. For at least 1.5 years this has worked perfectly. One day after a hunt I noticed that my scope was very loose. I checked it over and found out the threads on top of the gun were stripped. I was extremely upset since this would hold me back until I could figure out something. I took it to a gunsmith and he said it would take him up to 4 weeks to be able to do anything, so I settled for a B-Square in the mean time. I mounted it on and it worked perfectly fine until this past week. 

This past week I was hunting in Iowa with my cousin when I had two super nice longbeards at 30 yards and I pulled the trigger. I knew surely they would be dead, but after the shot those two birds flew away. I looked at my gun and noticed how loose my scope was. I once again started cursing at myself and was extremely upset with how bad my equipment wasn't working. When I got back to my truck I looked at my scope and the saddle was loose at its screws. I tried tightening it down and noticed that the threads on the screws were stripped. Once again another issue with using a scope. I figured that the force from the blast is just stripping the screws. The screws for the B-Square mount were also bent...I really can't figure that one out either, so I'm coming to the gunsmithing discussion forum looking for some advice if anyone has had such an issue. 

If anyone could help me resolve this...it would be greatly appreciated. Take care and God bless.

David


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 19, 2009)

Just a first guess. You're over tightening your screws. Get a torque screw driver and trust it.

I say this because, with you having the same problem with two different types of mounts. Mounts that work for zillions of others. The only thing unique and in common, is *you*.


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 19, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Just a first guess. You're over tightening your screws. Get a torque screw driver and trust it.
> 
> I say this because, with you having the same problem with two different types of mounts. Mounts that work for zillions of others. The only thing unique and in common, is *you*.




Well, to be honest...I took my gun into a local gunsmith to mount both options and then have them bore sighted, so it wasn't the *you* factor. I will make sure he used a torqued screw driver to see if this was the issue. 

Do you think if a gunsmith drilled and tapped a larger size for the screws would this would help?


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 19, 2009)

Perhaps, go to a different smith. 

There's several options.

Filling the holes and re-drilling. Requires someone experienced doing that.  

Drilling holes at a new location for the weaver mounts.

And as you suggested, tapping the holes for larger screws.

I'd want to know if this smith is really set up to do machine work and has the tools and experience. 

Just viewing it from the outside, I'm wondering why it happened twice to two different style mounts. Usually the problem is taking them off. Worrying about stripping out the screw head breaking it loose.

I'd ask a lot of questions before letting him procede.


----------



## rayjay (Apr 19, 2009)

What shells are you using ?  If you are using 3 or 3.5" shells it will take some specialized mounts to stand up to the recoil. Big screws and a steel base.  Lots of big screws.

The receiver may not be thick enough to withstand the recoil. You may have to thread the steel base and put the screws in from the underside. This will require countersunk screw heads. If the receiver is made of aluminum I doubt you will ever come up with a long term solution.


----------



## bobman (Apr 19, 2009)

Use a gas operated auto if you aren't already, and braze or silver solder on the mounts


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 19, 2009)

rayjay said:


> What shells are you using ?  If you are using 3 or 3.5" shells it will take some specialized mounts to stand up to the recoil. Big screws and a steel base.  Lots of big screws.
> 
> The receiver may not be thick enough to withstand the recoil. You may have to thread the steel base and put the screws in from the underside. This will require countersunk screw heads. If the receiver is made of aluminum I doubt you will ever come up with a long term solution.



Yeah, I'm using 3.5" shells by Nitro Company. They kick like a mule and I'm pretty darn sure this is the main reason this is happening to me. The receiver is probably 1/8 of an inch thick. I have a Browning Gold NWTF edition and it's an extremely stable gun. I'll look into having the screws come in from the underside. I'll possibly send it back to browning had have them do the work since it is a Browning gun. 

Thank you for the information.


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 19, 2009)

bobman said:


> Use a gas operated auto if you aren't already, and braze or silver solder on the mounts



Yeah, I'm using a gas operated auto. 

Braze and silver solder on the mounts? Could you please elaborate a little more on how to do this? Do I solder the screws once in place or just the mount around the perimeter? 

Thanks a million bud.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 19, 2009)

Gobble, you might want to call Browning and discuss this with them. 

Properly mounted scopes should work just fine with out stripping out. Otherwise they'd be falling off every turkey/deer hunters gun out there. Seems to me that we'd have heard something about it if it was very common. And a google search didn't find anything either.


----------



## fats (Apr 19, 2009)

Buy A burris speed bead for the browning gold,  put filler screws back in the reciever.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 19, 2009)

MY suggestion ...... get a Burris Speed Bead .... the mount for it will actually sandwich between the stock and the reciever, and will use a small little Burris Fast Fire red dot that sits in a mount .... it would be similar to using just a bead ... but will be a red dot instead of just the bead.  Unless of course you need magnification, since the FF is only a 1x red dot, you wouldnt have any magnification at all.  Just a better aiming point.


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 19, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Gobble, you might want to call Browning and discuss this with them.
> 
> Properly mounted scopes should work just fine with out stripping out. Otherwise they'd be falling off every turkey/deer hunters gun out there. Seems to me that we'd have heard something about it if it was very common. And a google search didn't find anything either.



I'm going to contact them tomorrow about my ordeal. Maybe they can lead me into the right direction. I have a Browning Gold NWTF 12 ga and 10 ga, so I want to get these things taken care of before next season. Hopefully, they can point me into the right direction. Thanks again for the great advice.


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 19, 2009)

fats said:


> Buy A burris speed bead for the browning gold,  put filler screws back in the reciever.




Never even thought about the Burris Speed bead. I'll look into it. Thanks bud.


----------



## gobble157 (Apr 19, 2009)

Outsydlooknin75 said:


> MY suggestion ...... get a Burris Speed Bead .... the mount for it will actually sandwich between the stock and the reciever, and will use a small little Burris Fast Fire red dot that sits in a mount .... it would be similar to using just a bead ... but will be a red dot instead of just the bead.  Unless of course you need magnification, since the FF is only a 1x red dot, you wouldnt have any magnification at all.  Just a better aiming point.



Great idea! I've never thought about any red dot scopes, but I'll do whatever I have to to make this not happen again. Thanks a million!


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Apr 20, 2009)

Hard kicking guns do this all the time if the scope is too big/heavy and/or there is a screw problem. I've seen it more than once. I'm guessing you've got a 3-9x40 or larger?  The reason is the law of inertia. It takes a lot to get that big scope moving and a lot to stop it once it is moving. The weak point is apparently your mounting screws.It sounds to me like maybe improper screws were used wrong thread or pitch or possibly cross threaded. They also could have been too long and bottomed out without getting tight on your mount.  For close work at shotgun ranges I've found a leupold 2-7X33 to be plenty  with my slug barrel or turkey barrel. I always use blue or purple loctite when mounting an optic. I hope its just the screws and not the receiver.As far as the topside screws, definitely get a qualified gunsmith/machinist to make the repair.
BHJ


----------

